# Paul Saw Dawn's What? [Rated T]



## Alexi (Feb 17, 2011)

It was well into autumn, and the night had turned cold.

Paul walked along the road, his hands stuffed into the pockets of his windbreaker. He walked quickly to warm himself, and his breath came in puffs that were visible in the chilly air. He wasn't tired, for the cold kept him wide awake. He knew he should make camp soon, as the closest Pokemon Center was a very long way away, but he didn't want to lay on the frigid ground. Even with a fire and a sleeping bag, Paul felt like the night's chill would seep in and freeze his entire being, leaving only a Paul-sicle come morning.

He glanced up at the full moon, its silver light shining down on the earth below and lighting Paul's way. Having checked his poketch, he knew it was well after midnight, but he kept on walking. Somehow, walking in the cold seemed easier. His heavy pack didn't seem such a burden on his shoulders, and no cramp claimed his strong calf muscles.

A breeze picked up, whipping through Paul's shaggy purple hair and causing the flesh on his face to prickle. He increased his pace, but it did no good to keep the cold out. His stomach growled, and he realized he hadn't had anything to eat in seven hours. He could stop, make camp, eat something light and go to bed. A warm fire would be great right now, and he had some dried meat he could snack on.

But he didn't stop. He just kept walking, keeping his eyes on the road ahead. There was just no way he could make himself stop right now. 

The breeze died down, which helped a little. The air wasn't as cold without wind. A thought occurred to him: if he had kept Chimchar, he could hold the fire pokemon in his arms and be very warm, though he knew he'd never actually do that. Chimchar was spoiled enough as it was, not to mention he no longer had that weak chimp, nor did he really regret leaving it. He'd just have to find another fire pokemon, one that was much, much stronger than Chimchar. What a disappointment that thing had been.

Paul's body began to warm up. Although the night was surely still as cold as it had been a few minutes ago, Paul thought the air had turned warmer. The breeze picked up again, this time blowing warm air at him. He smiled at the comfort it brought, but wondered what caused it.

He heard a distant splash. Water. Perhaps a water pokemon had jumped into a spring. Wooper were known to be nocturnal. Another splash, followed by a distant voice. That was no wooper, that was a human! A human, swimming this late at night in the cold? There could be only one explanation for that: hot springs. Or madness. But more likely hot springs.

That made sense. If a hot spring was nearby, then that could be why the air was getting warmer. Paul decided he'd camp near the springs and bask in the warmth they gave off. He might even decide to take a bath, if he could find a private-enough spot so whomever was there wouldn't see him. Then a light snack and bed. 

He came upon the springs not too long after. He quietly stepped through a small cluster of trees and found himself facing at least three springs, two large ones and a small one that flowed down into the biggest one. The sight of the springs lifted Paul's mood – and then who he saw in the springs brought it down again.

Ash. The annoying little boy who had taken in his chimchar. The one with the pikachu that knew Volt Tackle. The one who got on his nerves so bad that Paul often found himself wanting to wring Ash's thin little neck.

No matter, he reassured himself. There'd be some place he could find to be alone. He noticed the dark-skinned older boy with Ash, both naked in the spring, talking, with Ash's pikachu sitting on the edge. He thought there was something missing from the group, but he didn't care to figure out what.

Walking around the springs, quiet so that the group wouldn't notice him (the last thing he needed was Ash wanting to battle him yet again and that older boy giving him disapproving looks), he made his way behind some large rocks that gave him privacy. The second largest spring snaked its way around the boulder, giving off its welcome warmth. From this place, Ash and his friend would never see him. He was totally alone.

Deciding a short swim may do him good and take the chill from his bones, Paul began to undress. He heard the splash from the other group, and wished they could be less noisy. Perhaps he'd send his ursaring over there to give them a spook. It'd be amusing, at the very least.

Naked, Paul slipped into the hot water. It turned his pale skin pink and he smiled at the comforting warmth. Moving around so he wouldn't fall asleep, he thought he saw something move out of the corner of his eye, but when he looked, he saw nothing. Perhaps it was just his tired mind playing tricks on him, or maybe there was a pokemon in the water. He shrugged and swam around, letting his mind clear. It was a nice night, a perfect night, and nothing could ruin it.

-

Dawn had been ecstatic when she and the others had found the springs.

It was such a cold night, and she for one did not want to stop and make camp on the cold, wet ground on the coldest night in autumn. She realized, as she froze to death in her tank top and miniskirt, that she would have to get some warmer clothing for the on-coming winter. Not only that, but they were heading much farther north, where things would turn frigid very, very quickly. She had decided that once they hit the next town, she'd go and buy some pants, a thermal shirt and a thick coat.

But when they felt the air get warm, Brock had said that there was a source of heat somewhere. Dawn had thought he meant perhaps there was a house, and someone was burning a fire inside, but when they followed the heat to its source, they were pleasantly surprised to find the springs.

But now it was late. She was tired, and had been skinny dipping for almost an hour, at first with Piplup and Buizel, then alone when her pokemon became sleepy. She was staring to feel a bit woozy from the heat, and her hands and feet were starting to feel all wrinkly. As much as she would love to suddenly grow gills and live in this wonderfully hot water until summer, she knew she had to get out.

Making her way towards the big boulders that would shield her from the boys when she got out, she thought she heard a close splash. Looking around, she saw nothing, but that didn't stop her from growing nervous. “No need to worry,” she told herself. “It's just a pokemon or something.”

She paused just before going out. Despite her nervousness and fatigue, she really did not want to get out of the hot water. It was like a nice bath. Sighing, she stood up in the shallow water, her body exposed from the waist up now. The air was a bit cooler than the water, which was only noticeable when one had already been in the water like her. The cold air brought bumps to her warmed skin, she shivered. The warmth of the water called to her, tempting her to stay for a little bit longer. A few more minutes couldn't hurt, she thought, beginning to crouch back into the water.

She felt something touch her leg, and when she looked down, she screamed.

-

When Ash, Brock and Pikachu heard Dawn scream, they sprang into action.

She had been swimming alone in the slightly smaller spring, since she was a girl and did not want her body exposed to the three boys. But now she sounded frightened, and Ash raced across the spring, jumped out of the water and rushed over the bit of land that separated the two springs, Brock and Pikachu on his heels.

He stopped in his tracks when he reached the second spring, Brock screeching to a halt behind him, and Pikachu almost running into his legs.

In front of him, a very embarrassed and naked Dawn stood facing an equally naked and embarrassed Paul. They stood at the shallow end of the spring, so that half their bodies were exposed. Dawn stood with her arms over her chest, staring at Paul, who looked like a stantler in headlights.

"Paul!" Ash called out. “What are you doing in there with Dawn?” The older teen's shoulders tensed up visibly, and he turned around, a deathly glare in his eyes. Dawn squatted down in the water to hide her body, her arms still wrapped around her chest. Her face was bright red and she looked like she had tears in her eyes.

"Go away!" she yelled at the boys. Suddenly, faster than anyone had ever seen him, Paul dashed behind the boulders. With equal speed, Ash, Brock and Pikachu returned to their side of the springs

"That was awkward," Ash said.

"That goes without saying," Brock muttered and sat back in the spring.

“Pi, Pikachu,” Pikachu agreed with a nod of his own.

-

Paul got dressed as quickly as possible, not caring that his body was still wet. His cheeks burned with embarrassment. No one save his mother had ever seen him naked, and he certainly didn't have a body he wanted to show off to the world.

He picked up his pack. He'd find some other place to sleep, then he'd be off first thing in the morning, before the others woke up and he could slip away unnoticed. He doubted he could ever look Dawn in the face again. How could he have been so stupid as to not have looked for anyone in the spring? Perhaps he was more tired than he thought he was, or the warmth of the springs had distracted him; still, those were no excuses.

He groaned, half from frustration and half from embarrassment. He slipped into his shoes and slung his pack over his shoulder. Just as he turned to leave, he came face-to-face with Dawn. Once again.

She shrieked, and he jumped. He unwittingly stared at her naked body, then blushed deeply and looked away. He muttered something sounding like an apology and dashed away as fast as his legs could carry him.

Needless to say, Paul couldn't look Dawn in the eye after that.


----------

